# Are Dual Crown forks on the outs?



## Luvz2Ridez (Sep 4, 2006)

Are they going out of style and the sturdy long travel single crown taking over? The reason I ask is because I am currently in the search for a DH bike with a dual crown fork, but a couple people I've talked to have said "dual crown forks are going out, its the long travel single crown that is in". I currently have a bottle rocket with a Marz 66 on it, so I have my long travel single crown. I really want a dual crown on my next rig though...I'm not just wasting my money though, right? Are they going out?


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Um...wow.

Dual Crowns are definitely not going out of style. Practically every DH bike I come across has a Dual Crown fork on it. 

Here's the deal. As technology advances, so do forks. Single Crowns have gotten stronger and stiffer to compete against Dual Crown forks, but Dual Crown forks have gotten lighter yet remain stiffer and provide better steering over single crown forks.

Its a preference thing. Dual Crown is probably never going away since they too benefit from technology and new materials, same with Single Crown. Neither is going out of style, both are just going to get better and better.


----------



## rustyskills (Dec 23, 2007)

does it matter if they are in style... quality should matter and your wants/needs not the opinions of others about whats in style


----------



## 08nwsula (Oct 19, 2005)

single crowns are so yesterday. real harcore huxors ride fully rigid now, that's what's in.


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

Raptordude said:


> Um...wow.
> 
> but Dual Crown forks have gotten lighter yet remain stiffer and provide better steering over single crown forks.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ithnu (Feb 16, 2007)

You can't direct mount a stem on a single crown.


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

I eat paste...


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

I have heard that the 1.5 single crowns are stiffer than Peter North on Viagra, but I don't know that DC is going away..


----------



## njhcx4xlife (Jan 9, 2006)

Jim311 said:


> Peter North on Viagra


That sounds dangerous


----------



## Hesh to Steel (Oct 2, 2007)

> single crowns are so yesterday. real harcore huxors ride fully rigid now, that's what's in.


Fully rigid fixed gears. You know. For the purity.


----------



## scorpionsf (Nov 16, 2006)

i would say for freeride its going toward a sc fork for tricks and such, but dh racing it is still dc for stiffness and lateral rigidity


----------



## giantsaam (Dec 10, 2006)

To be a "NON CONFORMIST"

1. You "have" to ride a super asspounder rigid titanium single speed 29er
2. You need a flask holder water bottle mount
3. You need to wear Knickers at least twice a week
4. You need to have at least 30 pieces of flair on your bike, yet fight the man
5. Your better than everyone else

If you follow my simple rules you too can be a "NON CONFORMIST"


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

giantsaam said:


> To be a "NON CONFORMIST"
> 
> 1. You "have" to ride a super asspounder rigid titanium single speed 29er
> 2. You need a flask holder water bottle mount
> ...


funny... Though i like manpris better.


----------



## Luvz2Ridez (Sep 4, 2006)

So, apparently one can not get any useful information on these forums...
Thanks to the ones who actually gave me a serious answer.


----------



## scorpionsf (Nov 16, 2006)

Luvz2Ridez said:


> So, apparently one can not get any useful information on these forums...
> Thanks to the ones who actually gave me a serious answer.


yeah you just learn to deal with it, although it _can_ be amusing smetimes

but your welcome, hope ithelped


----------



## Mwehahaha (Oct 3, 2006)

dual-crown forks are the jam. Boxxers, 888, 40's, and other dual crown forks will be around for a lot longer. 

mainly for the reasons that raptordude stated.


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

boxxers and fordy killahs *****es. 


yeah, I dono who would race DH with a single crown... on a pro level anyway single crowns kill it freeridng but dh? nahhh. anyone want this travis?


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

Function before form...

IMO, DH=DC, freeride if you're into tricks (bar spins) etc then SC.

So if you think a DC fork will limit you, ie turning circle, then go with a SC fork. :thumbsup: 

I think people jumped on you cos you seemed worried that a DC fork might be out of "style" soon...


----------



## Andrewpalooza (Dec 7, 2004)

Expect to see more single crown forks, but I don't expect double crowns to go away anytime soon...just to loose market share. I went with a Totem Air because it is light, plenty stiff, has great quality of travel, and makes me more confident in slow, steep switchbacks, especially when climbing. 

I have owned double crown in the past, but don't see myself going back now that single crowns are competitive. Personal preference, as with most things.


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 26, 2005)

You're not necessarily seein' less double crown forks, you're just seein' more single crown forks because of technological advancements - 1.5" steerer tubes, 40mm stanchions, superior seals/bushings/bearings, stiffer crowns.

Today's big single crown forks are way more capable, along with the superior turning radius they've always had. So you see them on more and more freeride type bikes.

For full tilt DH racing? Never. Double crowns rule.

The only single crown fork I've ridden recently scared the crap out of me (Rock Shox Psylo) I've been a double crown guy forever, since back when White Bros. started pumping them out. But I spec'ed a single crown fork on my new build - a Rock Shox Totem coil. Because now there are single crown forks available that are stiff enough and have enough travel - and can be steered through tight spots w/o banging on your frame...


----------



## AW_ (Jan 3, 2006)

Big single crowns are nice, glad to have them available. There was definitely a place for them in the fork market. It's cool that across the board single crown forks have gotten stiffer and burlier - from XC level on up to the 180mm single crowns we have now. But the double crown fork isn't going anywhere. I certainly wouldn't trade the 888 on my dh bike for a Totem. But if I had just one bike... I would probably go with a big single crown freeride build.


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

I don't feel like the type of riding I do and my size necessitates a dual crown. Additionally, I like the versatility of the singlecrown since I use my big bike for lots of different trails and conditions. I'll probably do a fluidride race or two this year and have zero reservations about doing it on my 180mm 66 RC2X. Honestly, I've never had issues plowing through chop on the newest batches of SC forks (having owned 3 now). If I was 200+, I might feel differently though and like that extra security of the DC.

Full disclosure: I haven't owned the new crop of DC forks (888, Fox 40, etc), but I definitely prefer my current singlecrown over my previous dual crown ('03 super t).

Cheers,
EB


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

=ChrisB= said:


> boxxers and fordy killahs *****es.
> 
> yeah, I dono who would race DH with a single crown... on a pro level anyway single crowns kill it freeridng but dh? nahhh. anyone want this travis?


Chris Kovarik (?) used a Socom with a single crown Travis on may of the the 2006 season races.


----------



## Luvz2Ridez (Sep 4, 2006)

Thanks to the rest of you who posted some info, _that_ was helpful. EB, thus far, I've used my BR for everything with my Marz 66RC2X and have loved it. Just to clarify, I will keep my BR with the SC Marz for FR stuff like the shore, but am thinking of a DH rig with a DC specifically for Whistler and such. I think the DC (and some more rear travel) will inspire confidence in myself to hit steeper stuff and go faster (or at least I'm hoping!).


----------



## MonkeyBidnezz (Jan 31, 2005)

The extra travel is nice, in addition to the security. While I'm really liking the new big SC forks (I rode a 66 and 888) DC forks definately inspire confidence IMO. It's nice having a bit more adjustability with the crowns to slacken/steepen the HA/BB too and not losing travel unlike a single crown fork.


----------



## YoPawn (Mar 26, 2008)

A 66rc3 is easily just as stiff as a boxxer. I own both 

Given an equal AtoC length, you can get the handle bars lower with a single crown because you don't have the top crown making for a higher stack. 

The only advantages I can see with DC:

- More confidence
- Adjustable ride height
- Locked steering radius (actually comes in handy for keeping the front wheel from tucking under in rough tight turns)
- Looks cooler
- If comparing a 66 to a Boxxer, the boxxer easily has the lowest unsprung weight of any fork, making for better action on consecutive fast hits.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Pedal Shop said:


> better steering? how so?


This is simply a logistics idea that came to thought. If the stanchion tubes extend upwards, more than a single crown, and you have a integrated stem bolted onto the top crown that is bolted onto the longer stanchions, wouldn't you assume you have more power and precise steering since essentially your stem is attached to three objects (Steerer Tube and Two Stanchions) that steer the fork rather than one? (Steerer Tube for SIngle Crown).

Its just a logic idea in my dome.


----------



## bdamschen (Jan 4, 2006)

YoPawn said:


> A 66rc3 is easily just as stiff as a boxxer. I own both
> 
> Given an equal AtoC length, you can get the handle bars lower with a single crown because you don't have the top crown making for a higher stack.
> 
> ...


Seems like you could get more travel with a lower ride height with a dual crown fork too.

I think the AC height will always have to be slightly taller for a sc fork since they're going to need a bigger, stiffer arch to combat flex, whereas a dc fork can have more flat crowns since it has two of them.


----------



## Jettj45 (Jul 25, 2004)

Luvz2Ridez said:


> So, apparently one can not get any useful information on these forums...
> Thanks to the ones who actually gave me a serious answer.


I don't think I have ever seen a thread that has stayed on topic or serious all the way through haha. I would personally never use a single crown for DH racing, i'll always stick with dual crown. Much more stable and strong and does help stearing.


----------



## Luvz2Ridez (Sep 4, 2006)

Yes, if I get a DH bike, I'm definitely getting the Boxxer Team! I've already decided on the fork, now I just need to figure out the frame...choices choices...
Thanks everyone!


----------



## dhmtb7 (May 27, 2005)

who cares what is in? who even decides what is in?
too many people are posting threads about what is in. think for yourself and just have fun riding whatever you want to ride!

dual crowns are on the way out in some cases because long travel big hit freeriding is going out.
but every dh race in the country is full of dual crowns.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

dual crowns to the grave!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rhoid_buffing (Jul 25, 2007)

I think for DH Double crown, or even triple maybe. But double isnt on the way out


----------



## GiantGeoff (Jun 22, 2007)

Rhoid_buffing said:


> I think for DH Double crown, or even triple maybe. But double isnt on the way out


Please show me a fork with 3 crowns.


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

GiantGeoff said:


> Please show me a fork with 3 crowns.


Are dual crowns going out?

Yes, but only to be replace by new quad-crowned forks!


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

Are they on the way out???

Short answer : No...
Long answer : Hell No...


----------



## Rhoid_buffing (Jul 25, 2007)

GiantGeoff said:


> Please show me a fork with 3 crowns.


triple corwns? yes, no maybe.... epic fail by myself


----------



## GiantGeoff (Jun 22, 2007)

Rhoid_buffing said:


> triple corwns? yes, no maybe.... epic fail by myself


Yeah. I think you mean triple clamps? Theres a difference between a dual crown fork and a triple clamp.


----------



## thom9719 (Jan 14, 2005)

ebxtreme said:


> I don't feel like the type of riding I do and my size necessitates a dual crown. Additionally, I like the versatility of the singlecrown since I use my big bike for lots of different trails and conditions. I'll probably do a fluidride race or two this year and have zero reservations about doing it on my 180mm 66 RC2X. Honestly, I've never had issues plowing through chop on the newest batches of SC forks (having owned 3 now). If I was 200+, I might feel differently though and like that extra security of the DC.
> 
> Full disclosure: I haven't owned the new crop of DC forks (888, Fox 40, etc), but I definitely prefer my current singlecrown over my previous dual crown ('03 super t).
> 
> ...


Right now I wouldn't run anything but a dual crown on my DH bike. when I am smashing through rock gardens, I like the confidence of knowing my setup is as stiff and as strong as possible. but granted I am 6'2" 190+ and ride pretty aggressively. but if you are building a pure DH bike, you might as well use a pure DH fork (plus, they just look cooler 

Kyle,


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

chooofoojoo said:


> Are they on the way out???
> 
> Short answer : No...
> Long answer : Hell No...


wrong, UCI decided to make it mandatory to not use DC forks in DH.

RIGID TI 29ER HERE WE COME WAHOOOO

just kidding. I agree.


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

I don't think they're on their way out, double crown forks. The thing is, having incredibly stiff single crowns made a place of their own in the FR/DH market. What i mean with this is, now you can have a fork for your style of riding, without having to worry about durability. Before these existed, if you were into DH racing o freeriding, trailriding or any type of riding that required that amount of abuse, you needed a double crown. Why?, cause there was nothing else like it. Now, there's this shade of gray between XC and intermediate travel single crowns and double crowns, and it's long travel single crowns.

Remember, your build is intended for the type of riding you're gonna do, nuff said


----------



## AMMAROO (May 6, 2007)

GiantGeoff said:


> Yeah. I think you mean triple clamps? Theres a difference between a dual crown fork and a triple clamp.


The term 'triple clamp' comes from the motorcycle world, as the "crowns" have three holes; two for the shock tubes, and one for the steerer tube; thus the term 'triple'. Just in case anyone was wondering.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

thankkyou for shedding some knowledge on this situation


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

No Dual crowns are not on the way out!

In true DH situations DC is far more stable than a SC for sure no matter how stiff they like Kyle said ock garden I know where my choice is! 
Marketing aside and BS that pops up, anyone ridden both on a tough course will imediately feel the differences.

Sure SCs are stiff and course type, rider preference wieght style ect all come into play, I'd be wary of where this type of advice has come from, eveyone has an opinion and often on stuff theyve never ridden or actually taken into battle, like a DH race. in saying that Ive seen 
hardtails and all sorts of bikes in various classes at DH races so anything is doable. 

But if ya building a DH bike and youve already got the BR then get the DC,
Blindside would go nice with that combo..

As some have said look to the world cup, Im not familiar with your race scene personally or ride needs and I know allot of US course's sound pretty smooth and Im sure there are plenty of rough ones from what Ive seen on video, to me a DH bike should have a DC fork that suits your weight style of riding, esspecially when ya have a serious AM/fr bike already in ya stable its not like you need to compromise your DH bike for FR duty.

Boxxer team looks like a good choice L2R if really weight concious then the WC is only 6lbs or so but higher maintenance..

DCs will be here for a long time yet, as will DH racng..

My 2c


----------



## Zendog13 (Nov 6, 2007)

OK... hypothetical situation: There you are bombing down the DH race course/track/local spot and you encounter that ever-so-annoying happenstance of a rogue tree/rock/bush jumping out in front of you (as they do) and you slam into it. Considering you are not knocked out/broken you get up and venture to continue enjoying the joys of gravity. 2 possible situations arise:
1) SC fork: May very well be pointing in different direction to wheel.....mmm can you say "stem twist" and "where is my multi-tool"?

2)DC fork: "Damn tree/rock/bush" .... and you resume previous course albeit a tad shaken.

Especially if your racing you don't want askew stems. DC forks are staying put.


----------



## mobile chernobyl (Apr 12, 2006)

I think (or hope) this guy has already bought a fork guys, this thread is like a month old. I dunno if anyone mentioned it tho, but one thing single crowns can't do that a dual crown can is lower axle to crown. 

Duals will stick around in racing cause of lower A2C and the fact they don't spin around in a crash either ripping cables out or making u lose time.


----------



## bigmike00 (Sep 6, 2007)

all you pre-Madonna's are hack hippster's. Everyone in LA is now moving to full rigid w/ solid rubber tires(no more flats) with coaster brakes. You sissy's keep riding your dual crown/Single crown suspension forks. I'll be danking you all, flying by while you waste time with your suspension soaking up rocks and bumps.


----------



## bigmike00 (Sep 6, 2007)

dowst said:


> Are dual crowns going out?
> 
> Yes, but only to be replace by new quad-crowned forks!


I saw sam hill from the future testing those at the sea otter secret trails. He said the were to flexy.


----------

